# Breakfast dilemma...



## Jonsi (Jul 18, 2016)

...what to have?

for the last half century I've generally had a cereal for breakfast. It's quick, cheap and easy to sort out in my early morning stupor. I had a brilliant BG score this morning only to find that the Rice Krispies I'd eaten (_other breakfast cereals are available_) almost trebled my BG result 3 hours later!! 

I like : eggs, bacon, sausages, porridge, grapefruit, oranges, bread & butter (but I know about the bread)
I dislike : Tomatoes, mushrooms, onions, peppers, cheese, dried fruit

So, given I'm what some might call a fussy eater ...what to have??


----------



## Ljc (Jul 18, 2016)

I'd have your choice between eggs, bacon , good quality sausage and if porridge doesn't spike you porridge, their are some lower carb bread or rolls that you may like to try, personally I just have wholemeal bread, though I'd much prefer a nice crusty white  bloomer that we used to get years ago .


----------



## grovesy (Jul 18, 2016)

Well for the last 2 1/2 years I have being having bacon or eggs for breakfast and both my weight and my blood sugars have come down over that time frame.


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 18, 2016)

Ljc said:


> though I'd much prefer a nice crusty white  bloomer that we used to get years ago .


With you on that one Ljc 



grovesy said:


> Well for the last 2 1/2 years I have being having bacon or eggs for breakfast and both my weight and my blood sugars have come down over that time frame.


What about your Cholesterol levels? My GP looks at me like I've just told him I'm on illegal Class A's when I mention Bacon'n'Eggs.


----------



## Lilian (Jul 18, 2016)

If you want to have a cereal because it is quicker you might be able to get away with the low sugar ones, e.g. wheetabix, porridge.    If you are in a hurry and need a grab and go breakfast a cold Spanish type omelette made the night before would be easy.    Fry up some bacon bits and sausage pieces and any veg you like (handy for left overs), pour whisked eggs over it, season to taste, and cook gently on pan and finish under grill.    From fridge you can cut it into slices and eat away.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 18, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> With you on that one Ljc
> 
> 
> What about your Cholesterol levels? My GP looks at me like I've just told him I'm on illegal Class A's when I mention Bacon'n'Eggs.



I've read many posts on here where people have lowered there cholesterol on a LCHF diet


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks Lilian
I suppose I could always wait until I got to work and have a fry up in the Canteen!


----------



## chili (Jul 18, 2016)

i wish i had time to cook eggs bacn and sausages for brekkie  as it goes i have a plate of 2 minute scrambled egg


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 18, 2016)

I have porridge most days for breakfast. I am one of the lucky ones who can tolerate it and it will usually bring my blood levels down in the mornings.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 18, 2016)

chili said:


> i wish i had time to cook eggs bacn and sausages for brekkie  as it goes i have a plate of 2 minute scrambled egg


If you have a microwave ,just for a change How about cooking some sausages the day before, and reheating them in the microwave , mine don't take long to get blistering hot , less than 40 seconds.


----------



## Robin (Jul 18, 2016)

I go for scrambled egg, much the quickest egg-cooking method. I also eat an avocado if I'm wanting a change.


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 18, 2016)

I quite like porridge so that's on the cards ...thanks Stitch

Sadly (or otherwise) Ljc, I don't have (or want) a microwave. I do have an Aga which, when not cooking food, can smelt steel, so that'd probably heat sausages up in about 50 seconds!!


----------



## Lindarose (Jul 18, 2016)

I love Alpro vanilla yoghurt with a few berries. Trouble is my stomachs rumbling witching an hour! So a slice of livlife bread with marmite is quick and tasty.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 18, 2016)

I Don't usually have both together and they don't take long to cook! 
My Cholesterol is fine!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 18, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> I quite like porridge so that's on the cards ...thanks Stitch
> 
> Sadly (or otherwise) Ljc, I don't have (or want) a microwave. I do have an Aga which, when not cooking food, can smelt steel, so that'd probably heat sausages up in about 50 seconds!!



I make mine with unsweetend almond milk too, as it reduces the carbs a bit more.


----------



## Annette (Jul 18, 2016)

Break free from the bonds of 'breakfast' - you can eat anything you want*, doesn't matter that it's 'breakfast' time. What do you eat the rest of the day? Eat that for breakfast. 
If you're a baker, make some low carb biscuits. Call them Breakfast bars if you want. (Loads of possibilities for recipes - search on here, there's recipes and links to websites such as Ditch the carbs.)
Or how about a couple of crackers (if you can have them without massive bg effect) with some, eg, tuna and mayo, or some (previously prepared) egg mayo.
How about preparing the night before some melon (usually ok on bgs, but do check) or cut up some fruit (you mentioned you don't mind grapefruit/orange, how about others such as berries) and do a fruit salad.
Go continental - have a meat platter.
Don't be restricted by 'breakfast' foods - the world's your oyster! (Which is also a possibility, if you like such things...)

*Within the limits of a carb lowering diabetic friendly diet, that is.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 18, 2016)

I've been known to have stew for brekky no dumps though.


----------



## DeusXM (Jul 18, 2016)

> What about your Cholesterol levels? My GP looks at me like I've just told him I'm on illegal Class A's when I mention Bacon'n'Eggs.



There is no link between dietary cholesterol and blood cholesterol. 

The link between fat intake and blood cholesterol is somewhat complex and dubious.

The strongest correlation between any dietary substance and cholesterol is actually, carbohydrate. Your cholesterol level is primarily determined by the amount of cholesterol your liver produces. Your liver produces more cholesterol when there's more insulin in your blood. Eating more carbs raises your insulin level (either you inject more, or if you're not on insulin, you probably naturally produce more), so the more carbs you eat, the higher your cholesterol.

Annette is spot on. If you can eat it at another time of day, you can have it for breakfast.


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 18, 2016)

Ljc said:


> I've been known to have stew for brekky no dumps though.


I know what you mean, but that just _sounds_ so wrong <snigger> 

Thanks for the advice Grovesy, Lindarose, Annette and DeusXM


----------



## Ljc (Jul 18, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> I know what you mean, but that just _sounds_ so wrong <snigger>




I'm definitely odd lol 
I've done this since a kid,  mum used to make a huge amount of stew, lasted us for several days,  one day their was only a little left and mum was going to throw it away, till I said no mum I'll have it for brekky, she thought I was mad, stew for brekky.  Now I'm a big grown up kid I still have stew for brekky, sure sets me up for the day


----------



## grovesy (Jul 18, 2016)

WhenI have been on holiday in Malaysia the breakfast menu contains curries!


----------



## Annette (Jul 18, 2016)

grovesy said:


> WhenI have been on holiday in Malaysia the breakfast menu contains curries!


When I was a student, it wasn't unknown either...
And on Guide Camp, my Mother (QM) and I used to get odd looks from the other guides (and leaders) for eating the left over rice pudding from the night before. Thick and gooey and with a crusty crust on top, ooh it was lovely.


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 18, 2016)

Annette said:


> ...And on Guide Camp, my Mother (QM) and I ...


...your mother is the* Queen Mother*??? !!!


----------



## Annette (Jul 18, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> ...your mother is the* Queen Mother*??? !!!


Yeah, just call me Liz...
(QuarterMaster - in charge of food.)


----------



## Ljc (Jul 18, 2016)

Annette said:


> When I was a student, it wasn't unknown either...
> And on Guide Camp, my Mother (QM) and I used to get odd looks from the other guides (and leaders) for eating the left over rice pudding from the night before. Thick and gooey and with a crusty crust on top, ooh it was lovely.


When I did eat rice pud, it didn't last that long lol  but I did eat it cold *yum*


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 18, 2016)

Mmmm ...Rice pudding ...one of my all time favourites Hot or Cold  <fx Homer Simpson style drools>

_(ps Annette, ...as an ex Scout, Venture Scout and currently a Scout Leader I know what a QM is  - just messin')_


----------



## stephknits (Jul 18, 2016)

In Guatemala I used to go to a great cafe that did breakfasts from around the world.  UK breakfast was a fry up, German the cold meats and cheese and my favourite, the French which was a croissant, a strong black coffee and a Gauloise.  I loved Mexican breakfast and often had heovos rancheros and refried beans and rice. 

Sorry, that was just reminiscing... Tend to go with vanilla alpro or porridge or Burgen toast these days.


----------



## khskel (Jul 19, 2016)

stephknits said:


> In Guatemala I used to go to a great cafe that did breakfasts from around the world.  UK breakfast was a fry up, German the cold meats and cheese and my favourite, the French which was a croissant, a strong black coffee and a Gauloise.  I loved Mexican breakfast and often had heovos rancheros and refried beans and rice.
> 
> Sorry, that was just reminiscing... Tend to go with vanilla alpro or porridge or Burgen toast these days.


Sometimes I wished I still smoked real cigs.........ahhh Gauloise and coffee


----------



## Amigo (Jul 19, 2016)

Can't beat a couple of soft boiled eggs for me and some wholemeal 'soldiers'. I also like a poached egg on a slice of wholemeal toast with a thick slice of ham underneath. 

Would have no problem with cold curry though and would prefer it to cereal.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 20, 2016)

I usually have a thick slice of ham topped with a cheese slice & scrambled egg. It's a recent discovery of mine & is lovely.


----------



## stephknits (Jul 20, 2016)

khskel said:


> Sometimes I wished I still smoked real cigs.........ahhh Gauloise and coffee


yup, certainly kept me regular!


----------



## David H (Jul 21, 2016)

Which is worse a potato waffle or slices of toast ?

My breakfast (sometimes) Birds eye potato waffle toasted (3 times - nice and crunchy) Oyster musrooms (brown) and shallots cut finely and sprinkled on top cover with a slice of cheddar and melt under grill, a poached egg and grilled rasher (no bread)


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm a bit of a carb fiend at breakfast, mostly because my body doesn't like eggs in the morning for reasons unknown they upset my stomach quite starkly.  Think it might just be scrambled egg actually, because all my other egg endeavours involve very well cooked eggs and I'm intolerant to raw egg.   I digress.  I like porridge, followed by a smal slice of toast with avocado or if I'm really hungry two slices one with avocado and one with vegemite   Bread poses no problem for me really, but then maybe it's because if I eat bread it's only as a carrier for some fat filled delight like hummus, avocado, or butter. Eggs on the other hand cause my blood sugar to raise quite significantly later, one I can handle but more than one is a problem.  Give the that I've got six foot of body to fuel one egg for brekkie ain't gonna cut it   I second or third the notion of none breakfast foods however, I have been known to eat fathead pizza for breakfast, or tomato and mozzarella salad


----------



## DeusXM (Jul 21, 2016)

> Which is worse a potato waffle or slices of toast ?



All entirely depends on what your blood sugar is before and after each one, there are no absolutes.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 21, 2016)

Enjoy my breakfast. Sometimes miss dinner & enjoy my tea  ( make sure start the right)


----------



## Nicola16 (Jul 22, 2016)

I eat 30g of shredded wheat bitesize as I can't stand porridge or weetabix (wish I did like them but just can't change taste buds!!!). Which is just under 21g carbs per portion. I also used to have (before I had to reduce fat content for pancreatitis) 2 slices of medium brown bread (Hovis is 15.1g a slice) with a bit of marmite/spread but I also split breakfast so tested, ate 1 slice, waited an hour, retested and ate the othe slice. The caveat to this one is that I am pregnant and had to have something before driving to work hence the splitting brekkie worked for me, not sure if this would be recommended for you.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm sorry, but how can you prefer shredded wheat to weetabix?  Might as well eat the straw in my chicken coupe!


----------



## Annette (Jul 24, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm sorry, but how can you prefer shredded wheat to weetabix?  Might as well eat the straw in my chicken coupe!


Your chickens have a coupe? Most have to put up with a plain old hatchback...


----------



## weecee (Jul 24, 2016)

Had a lovely Sunday breakfast today while reading the paper.  Turkey rashers, tomatoes and egg all dry fried in a good pan, put into a wrap.  Just like a breakfast roll. No fat, little carbs and totally yummy. Will be doing it again soon. Makes a nice change from porridget7


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 25, 2016)

weecee said:


> Had a lovely Sunday breakfast today while reading the paper.  Turkey rashers, tomatoes and egg all dry fried in a good pan, put into a wrap.  Just like a breakfast roll. No fat, little carbs and totally yummy. Will be doing it again soon. Makes a nice change from porridget7


What wrap did you use? I love wraps but all the one's I've seen have more carbs than 2 slices of bread.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 25, 2016)

I thought the wraps I have looked at are all high carbs too!


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 25, 2016)

I know this thread is about breakfast but ...generally, at meal times Rice & Pasta is a no go zone, so what do Chinese diabetics eat at mealtimes instead of Rice and what do Italian diabetics eat instead of Pasta? (I know I'm stereotyping people but...)


----------



## Radders (Jul 25, 2016)

I love the low carb tortillas I get from the low carb megastore which are 3G net carbs. I don't like wraps but I do like fajitas and burritos and these are perfect. I've even used them instead of pasta in a lasagne - convenient in a round dish!  I buy a load and freeze them. The pitta breads are nice too at 4g each.


----------



## weecee (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi Mark. They are called Poco Loco Original wraps and I got them from Lidl. Each wrap is 33.6 carbs according to the packet.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jul 25, 2016)

I am a bit like Kooky, in that I tend to have carbs at breakfast, probably more carbs than I should have, in fact.  At the moment I mostly have oats with raisins and yoghurt; sometimes I have granary toast and jam.  But even the idea of anything savoury in the mornings (let alone the smell) makes me feel very, very sick, and always has, and I've never been able to think of anything sweet I can eat for breakfast which isn't fairly high in carbs.


----------



## Radders (Jul 26, 2016)

My weekday breakfast is 25g carbs and consists of some combination of the following, all weighed as I have found that estimating results in significant errors:

1 protein Weetabix or Oatibix (12/15g CHO)
22/33g Lizzi's low sugar granola (10/20g CHO)
16/25g Sainsbury's low sugar and salt Swiss style muesli (10/20g CHO)
15g milled flaxseed (negligible carbs)
Plus unsweetened soya milk to taste (negligible CHO)
Sprinkling of cinnamon

As long as i take exercise in the morning, which is either cycling to work or walking the mike to the bus stop, i don't get a spike with this.


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 26, 2016)

Radders said:


> ...or walking the mike to the bus stop


should we call you _Rappers_ from now on? Yo!


----------



## Radders (Jul 26, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> should we call you _Rappers_ from now on? Yo!



Lol! Daft thing is, I corrected that once because autocorrect insisted on capitalising the M!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 26, 2016)

weecee said:


> Hi Mark. They are called Poco Loco Original wraps and I got them from Lidl. Each wrap is 33.6 carbs according to the packet.



I wouldn't consider them low carb.  Something like that would send my BG through the roof.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 26, 2016)

Living in the US, there is a wide selection of tortillas in the supermarkets..... Several brands have low carb varieties, 3g net carbs, and taste like the real thing!!! so these are great for lunch, and no need to stockpile


----------



## weecee (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi Mark. Have not checked other wrap packets. Just had those in the pantry so did the job. No spike I could tell. Will check out other brands as well


----------



## DeusXM (Jul 27, 2016)

weecee said:


> Hi Mark. Have not checked other wrap packets. Just had those in the pantry so did the job. No spike I could tell. Will check out other brands as well



Everyone's different. However, as Mark said, he has trouble with the ones that have as many carbs as two slices of bread. One slice of bread is about 14g, so these wraps would unfortunately exceed one sandwich in terms of carbs. You may be fortunate in that your insulin response would be good enough for these, but like Mark, I'd be very hard-pressed to eat one of these without a substantial amount of insulin and I'd still have a spike to at least the 10mmol/l mark within an hour.

It's pretty hard to get low-carb tortillas in the UK in store - generally they're mail-order only and pretty expensive. I've had them before and they are surprisingly like the 'real' thing, but they do also tend to be a little smaller too.


----------



## Radders (Jul 27, 2016)

The low carb tortillas also make a quick pizza base. I like the fact they are smaller as they fit in my tortilla pot!


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm also feeling uninspired for breakfast... I love thick slices of homemeade bread with marmite but my recent CGM showed me this is not a good option! Something new I tried this week was a slice of Rye bread with mashed avocado and a bit of black pepper. Tasted nice, only 20g carbs and didn't seem to spike too much.


----------

